# Nikon fm2



## fourfivesix (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a nikon fm2 which i used about 10yrs ago, i keep toying with the idea of selling it. What would you do?


----------



## compur (Jan 4, 2011)

Load film, point it at stuff and go click, click ... 

That's what I do with my FM2.


----------



## diser (Jan 5, 2011)

Yep. Keep toying with the camera, not with the idea of selling it 
FM2 body is somewhat cheap these days.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 5, 2011)

Just give it to me! 

Seriously, put some film in, go out and enjoy it! Guaranteed to give you more pleasure than selling it for a 20.


----------



## bushpig (Jan 8, 2011)

Mitica100 said:


> selling it for a 20.



Be fair. They sell for more than that.

Depending on the condition and model, you can get a decent amount for it.

But more than likely, it'll be less than a hundred dollars US.


I'm going to go ahead and back up all these people and tell you to keep it. Get out there and shoot with it. That's the best value you can get out of it. The FM2 (or FM2n) is a fantastic camera. Love it. And I'm not saying I love it (although I do). I'm telling you to love it.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 8, 2011)

Fm2 is worth around $90
Fm2n and Fm2t's are worth a lot more, $300-600 depending on condition.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 9, 2011)

bushpig said:


> Mitica100 said:
> 
> 
> > selling it for a 20.
> ...



 I guess my joke went up in flames...  well...

On a serious note, yeah, they do sell anywhere between $70 and $180.


----------



## fourfivesix (Jan 11, 2011)

Thats it then, i'm gonna get some film and take her out. Cheers:hug::Thankyou


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 11, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Post some pictures when you're done!


----------

